# My newly purchased tippler flew away



## mian (Jan 15, 2009)

My newly purchased tippler flew away.
I had a new bird wich i'd been keeping in cage during the day and in my loft at night.
I did that for 3 weeks and decided to let it out today. as i did it stayed on the floor for 5 mins. and when my other birds flew it went with them. the others came back accept him. *does any one know if it will come come back?* very disappointed. this is the 4th bird i'v lost. any tips? thankssss.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There's really nothing that you can do except wait to see if it returns. It could be lost, hit a wire, hit and/or killed by a hawk...........no way to know really. Was this a youngster or an older adult?


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Can you able to go and get it back from the original owner?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*mate him up*

* Hi MIAN, Well the first thing that you did wrong was all day in a cage by himself and at night in the loft.This did not let the bird establish himself with the other birds in the loft. Second if you had this bird mated this would give the bird the feeling that he was wanted. 3 what are the birds that you already have in the loft if they are race birds that have been flying from your loft for some time they may have went routing and the Tippler could not keep up and then was on his own when it came to finding your loft.The best way to get new birds to stay is mated and down on eggs. *GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Since tipplers can't home (except for one guy who I think has bred his tipplers to home from a distance?), it's not because of the age. George is right, when settling new birds, you need to keep them in the loft they'll be staying. If you want them to come in, they have to be comfortable and familiar with their surroundings and their new 'family' of birds. There's a good chance he flew off by himself too far and couldn't find how to get back. If he gets up high enough and sees your birds flying, and he's hungry, you'll probably see him again.


----------



## mian (Jan 15, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> There's really nothing that you can do except wait to see if it returns. It could be lost, hit a wire, hit and/or killed by a hawk...........no way to know really. Was this a youngster or an older adult?


it was an older bird. he hovered around over the top of my house then took off.


----------



## mian (Jan 15, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> Can you able to go and get it back from the original owner?


I can't get it back because i'd bought it from a pet shop.
Thanks.


----------



## mian (Jan 15, 2009)

george simon said:


> * Hi MIAN, Well the first thing that you did wrong was all day in a cage by himself and at night in the loft.This did not let the bird establish himself with the other birds in the loft. Second if you had this bird mated this would give the bird the feeling that he was wanted. 3 what are the birds that you already have in the loft if they are race birds that have been flying from your loft for some time they may have went routing and the Tippler could not keep up and then was on his own when it came to finding your loft.The best way to get new birds to stay is mated and down on eggs. *GEORGE


Hi George,
I did keep him with a female which he never accepted and kept peking her. and my other birds are not racers, i've got tipplers, badge rollers, and a white doves.
Thanks.,


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

What I did before when I lost some of my birds was to fly my other birds. Somehow my birds lured or helped the lost birds find their way. Obviously the lost birds hanged out with the rest of my birds so they know which flock they belong (resettled and established pecking order).

Now your problem is that tippler don't have much homing ability unless you have the pigeon from a guy that tosses tipplers. I'll say wait until several days and see if the bird comes back. Fly your other birds as well to see if they can find that lost bird.


----------



## mian (Jan 15, 2009)

*Thanks*



MaryOfExeter said:


> Since tipplers can't home (except for one guy who I think has bred his tipplers to home from a distance?), it's not because of the age. George is right, when settling new birds, you need to keep them in the loft they'll be staying. If you want them to come in, they have to be comfortable and familiar with their surroundings and their new 'family' of birds. There's a good chance he flew off by himself too far and couldn't find how to get back. If he gets up high enough and sees your birds flying, and he's hungry, you'll probably see him again.


Thanks for the advice i shall do that next time.


----------



## mian (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I'm new to this forum but i'm very happy with the response i got from all you guys *Thankyou very much..*


----------



## mian (Jan 15, 2009)

*Hi,
Can any body tell me after how long should you let your new bird out.
Thanks..*


----------



## batman23 (Dec 24, 2008)

mian said:


> *Hi,
> Can any body tell me after how long should you let your new bird out.
> Thanks..*


 2months would be best for your birds. because i got some homing pigeons and they are 2yrs old already and it was only 2months and i got them to home but only the cock bird because they were the only one i let go so they always come back looking for their mate. 

one tip if ever you get birds put tape on their wings and put them in your roof with your other birds atleast twice a week so when you do let them go they know where to land.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

is you tippler banded?,hopefully he may be able to be traced if banded,i hope you find him


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Tipplers can be released after 4 weeks in the loft. That should give them plenty of time to adjust to the new home, birds, and feeding schedule.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

batman23 said:


> one tip if ever you get birds put tape on their wings and put them in your roof with your other birds atleast twice a week so when you do let them go they know where to land.


Let me add my advice to batmans tip: stay out there with the birds who have their wings taped-up...Cat or BOP's can get closer and that bird is a goner...Never take any chance if you can prevent it...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally I'd never let a bird out with taped or cut wings. I've had way too many hawk attacks happen right in front of my face, while I was standing feet away from the loft. And these were in perfect shape and flying condition. If their wings would have been unable to work properly, I'd surely lose a lot more birds than I did.
In my opinion if it's the training to come to the landing board and trap you're concerned about, I'd get a settling cage if I were you. It's nothing more than a wire cage you can put against the building on the landing board, where the birds can go in and out of the loft, but are limited to just going out on the landing board. Keeps them safe from hawks, and they'll still learn where to enter and exit the loft.


----------

